# A Couple Mods



## jasonrebecca (Oct 30, 2007)

Last year I made the step to the rear slide into storage like others have done.
That didn't last long with the OSB as the step, so I rebuilt it using Maple plywood and a piano hing along with spray adhesive instead of staples in the visible areas. Here is the End result.


















I also finally got around to install the LCD TV mount


----------



## Chabbie1 (Dec 3, 2006)

Nice mod's and nice model!!!!!

We love our 21Rs


----------



## Airboss (Jul 14, 2007)

About time you got around to the TV mount. Now clean up those wires!









JK!


----------



## jasonrebecca (Oct 30, 2007)

Just testing, need to figure out if I need the converter box or not.


----------



## rialynn79 (Jul 28, 2009)

We just bought an 18 1/2" flat panel - fits perfect into the tv nook. We're looking for a way to keep it up there during travels... Maybe a tv mount might work. That's a good idea.


----------



## phxbrit (Jul 24, 2007)

Did you just tear out the old step and build a completely new one? If so, how did you attach the carpet to the plywood?

I did the tip out drawer a week ago and tried the water pump hose mod. Constructing a new tip out drawer was easier than the hose for the water pump. I ended up putting the pump back together the way it was orignally.


----------

